# Brace Yourself! A Bomb....



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is what you get in 2012...

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/massive-solar-storm-bombards-earth-tonight-1


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I get a sign in page for MSN ?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

HOWsMom said:


> I get a sign in page for MSN ?


eh....

Massive solar storm bombards Earth tonight



search google then!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You realize that the movie 2012 says the earth turn upside down as a result of an unusually big solar storm right? It was the result of mutated neutrinos ... the same neutrinos that scientist; who conducted the CERN test back in September, says they detected neutrinos to travel faster than the speed of light!!?
Hmmm ... interesting ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You also reaize that in the movie they say that earth is being "Microwaved" slowly by the sun's rays...but yet we're still alive somehow in the microwave.


----------

